# Stand alone Tivo or DirecTivo?



## jmpratt (Jan 8, 2006)

I am going to get a Tivo stand alone box or a DirecTV box w/ Tivo in it. I want to use Tivo2Go and all the wifi functions. I plan on hacking the box to enable the functions I want. What gives me the most options? Which type should I get? Suggestions?


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is 2 cents of opinion from a former standalone S2 user... your mileage may vary. 

If Tivo2Go is high on your list then you need to go standalone. Other than that, try to find a DirecTivo box and hack away. 

It was nice going the DTivo path as it saves me money in the long run since I was paying for Tivo service month-to-month.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

plus with DTivo you get
2 tuners
Dolby Digital
reduced DVR fees
and with hacks everything the Standalones can do with the exception of the newer HME engine stuff from Yahoo.


----------

